# swift royale 610 lux motorhome electrics



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
i have recently bought a 1994 swift royale 610 lux motorhome and i have had some weird things happening with electrics.i was on hook up and the fridge and tv were working fine.when i switched on the 12v lights some wouldnt work at all and those that did were quite dim,on flicking the switch onto cab all the lights were bright as a button.also it says in the manual when you put the switch in the middle it isolates both batteries and 12v lights should work off hook up but when i put switch in middle i get no lights at all,although fridge and telly continue to work,battery charger light is on also.then when i got home without hook up all lights were working off leisure battery any ideas please,i checked fuses and they seem ok


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has this been posted before as the tale does seem familiar.
I would suggest a good auto electrician.
was it bought privately or can you approach the dealer you bought it from.did not notice your location but am sure somebody will recommend a place to take it to.

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
i havent posted it before,i am located in coventry.i have a friend who is an electrician coming to have a look but wether he will be able to help with motorhome electrics is another matter


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi 

Sounds like the leisure battery is nearly flat, also the charger my be faulty. I am working in the Coventry area on Tuesday 17th. So if your still struggling give me a shout.

Phil


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*electrics*

hi phil
i have just plugged into my house electric and all the lights are now fine when i switch to motorhome battery,fridge also working as it was on site.could it have been a fault on site electrics ?i have still got nothing with switch in middle,according to manual i should have 12v lights in this position or am i reading it wrong


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Switch on Leisure Battery - running on leisure battery
Switch in middle - running on mains charger
Switch on Engine Battery - running on engine battery.

When plugged into mains, the charger will be running where ever the switch is selected. Charging Leisure,engine batt etc..

It sounds like the charger isn't working, so when you have drove back from site the engine alternator has re-charged the leisure battery.

To find out if the mains charger is working, put the switch onto leisure battery (van unpluged) Then plug the mains lead in and look at the lights to see if the go brighter (or check battery voltage with a multimeter).

If they don't it sounds like the charger is faulty. This don't affect the fridge tv etc...

Phil


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Phil,
i have noticed since i have had the van plugged in the condition of the leisure battery is deteriating ie it has dropped down to the edge of green nearly going into yellow the charger indicator light is on.when the switch is in the middle i get no lights at all
regards
alec


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Alec 

Sound like the mains charger has gone faulty.

Phil


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Phil,
what do you reckon a replacement would cost and is it a big job ?
cheers
alec


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

do you have / do you need the wiring diagram for the Royale ?

I may be able to put my hands on a 1997 /1997 diagram if it helps?


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

HI,
yes i have the wiring diagram it is in the swift handbook that came with the van-cheers anyway
alec


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Alec

Prices for a new 3 stage caravan/motorhome chargers are around £120.00, If its the all in one unit (which i think it is) Fuses/trip/charger switch in a beige consumer unit. You have to open the unit up and disconnect the old charger and piggy back the new one. (1 hours work).

Phil


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are 3 fuses under the bonnet they are to the rear of the van battery up in the wing
chapter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry , was not implying you had posted this before, it sounded like a problem that has arisen before, anyway it looks like you have lots of help I am very pleased to notice. hope all is soon sorted and you can enjoy the motorhome without worries.  

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all,
i have located the three fuses under the wing and they are all ok.To your point Phil the battery charger is a kt12sm it is a unit on its own in the bottom half of wardrobe by the leisure battery the trip switches are on a seperate unit some way above it in the top half of wardrobe.
the neon on/off switch on the battery charger is lighting up when it is switched on.
cheers
alec


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

what unit can i buy to directly replace the kt12sm battery charger,i dont think they make this unit anymore
cheers
alec


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

how about trying a caravan breakers ?

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*electrics on swift royale*

Hi to you all,
thanks for all your help on this problem,update is i replaced the battery charger and everyting is now working as it should.


----------

